# Anyone tried to replicate historic soaps?



## kitchwitch (Oct 22, 2015)

My husband wants me to make a soap that smells like leather and olives and call it The Centurion, all because of one spoken line in the TV series Rome. I was doing some research for that and got curious about what old world Romans would have used as soap or perfume, if at all. Turns out they used scented oils and were crazy for perfume and I found an article stating that they (the mysterious they) have discovered what was most likely Julius Caesar's favorite soap/scent combo. I'm going to look into trying to come close to it.

Out of curiosity, has anyone else found or tried to duplicate old world soap recipes, or researched the topic? I think it would be really interesting to see what past cultures used.

Also, if anyone knows of a fragrance that literally smells like olives (stronger than olive oil), that would be awesome, too.


----------



## traderbren (Oct 22, 2015)

I have never tried to replicate, but I adore Jicky by Guerlain and have bought a body spray of it. A batch of soap in it is on my short list as well, once I find the FO.

From wiki: 
_*Jicky* is a perfume by the House of Guerlain. Introduced in 1889, it is the oldest continuously-produced perfume in the world._
_ Jicky was one of the first perfumes created with the addition of synthetic materials and was the first abstract perfume in history, meaning it is not based on a single note. Its perfume notes include: spice, lemon, lavender, wood, and vanilla. Its stopper is shaped like a champagne cork.
_


----------



## kitchwitch (Oct 22, 2015)

Ooh, very cool!


----------



## Arimara (Oct 22, 2015)

Frankincense and Myrrh was a thought but that combo might have unintended consequences...


----------



## newbie (Oct 22, 2015)

Nature's Garden and WSP have Olive FO's but they are all mixes. I haven't used them but I believe a few people have mentioned at least one of them as being very good.

http://www.naturesgardencandles.com...pplies/item/omg/-omg-olive-fragrance-oil.html

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/olive-fragrance-oil.aspx

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/tuscan-olive-leaf-fragrance-oil.aspx


----------



## kitchwitch (Oct 22, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 22, 2015)

Is this what you're talking about? http://www.scienceinschool.org/2011/issue21/caesar


----------



## kitchwitch (Oct 22, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> Is this what you're talking about? http://www.scienceinschool.org/2011/issue21/caesar



Yep, that's the article I read.


----------

